# Boring heads for beginners



## jwmelvin (Sep 2, 2018)

I needed a 3.5” hole through a 0.75” thick 6061 plate and used a hole saw (with four circumferential 0.25” holes for chip relief). I don’t care so much about precision because I will be welding a 3.5” OD pipe in. But it would have been nice to size it as desired. 

I don’t have a rotary table, which would have let me use a mill to finish the note, as I understand it. Is another option a boring head? Does a 3” boring head make holes no larger than 3”? I also realized that I needed some 1” holes so I had to order large drill bits but it seems I could use a boring head for that?

I have a PM-30MV mill. 







Thanks for any advice,
Jason


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 2, 2018)

Ugh wrong sub forum. Sorry will repost.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 2, 2018)

A 2 inch boring mill will bore a hole from .25 to about 4 inches, it is adjustable as to size, taking out a bit at a time. Multiple passes.


----------



## jwmelvin (Sep 2, 2018)

Great thanks. Is that a better size for my mill than a 3” head?


----------

